# Lilly Miller Super Phosphate



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

I have some of this in my garage - what is it and can I use it?

Thanks,

- Jeff


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Check out this pdf file:

http://turf.lib.msu.edu/1920s/1929/2907124.pdf


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

So it is:

CaH4(PO4)2 H2O+2 CaSO4 2 H2O...

That answeres the first question, but CaH4(PO4)2 is not listed in the fertilator (or in chucks calculator). I want to mix into a 500ml H20 solution where 1 ml will acheive a result of ~.11-.15 ppm of Phosphate in 50 gallons.

Thanks,

- Jeff


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

is there any form of Calcium phosphate in the fertilator? What about Ca(H2PO3)2? If there is no form of superphosphate on the fertilator, then you are out of luck as far as the fertilator. I would just make a saturated solution of it and add cautiously in drops. If you have access to the "rubber bible" (Handbook of Chemistry and Physics), you can look up the solubility of superphosphate and then dilute the concentrated solution so that you have a 1 molar solution. Perhaps, also, you can find solubility data by Googling "superphosphate solubility". Somewhere around 1 milliliter of 1 molar superphosphate per 20 gallons per month might be appropriate. 

I got a half pound of superphosphate from a garden store a few years ago and made up a saturated solution. It is good stuff! It works. If you have just the superphosphate and not the double superphosphate, there will be gypsum, CaSO4, in it , but the gypsum is not very soluble. I got my saturated solution by putting about a half inch of the fertilizer in a jar, and covering it with about an inch of water. I gave it 1 day to dissolve, and then drained off the solution and discarded the undissolved material (which probably still had quite a bit of superphosphate in it).


----------

